# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Phoenix, exoskeleton, US Bionics Inc., Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - US Bionics Inc.

Home page - suitx.com/phoenix

----------


## Airicist

Walking would be unbelievable (October 2015)

Uploaded on Oct 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Watch this robotic exoskeleton help a paralyzed man walk

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> The Phoenix exoskeleton from SuitX is one of the least expensive and lightest suits that helps users with mobility disorders walk again. It's also modular so the user can put it on themselves.

----------

